# What heartworm preventative do you feel is safest



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

So due to the recommendation of many on here, I have adopted a 45 day approach to heartworm prevention as opposed to a 30 day approach. We are running out of interceptor, and I have some ''iverheart'' in the house for 50-100 pound dogs(winston weighs 105ish so he'd get the least toxic dose since he's on the upper end of the spectrum)
anyways if interceptor is safer ill sell the iverheart..or throw it out.

i'd also like to apologize to jon...I let my temper get the best of me(noone forced me to apologize, i am doing this on my pwn accord)


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

I think Intercepror is the safest. While I do give Iherhart Max to two of my dogs (and no problems), it is not safe for a pregnant bitch so my third dog (5 weeks preggers) gets Interceptor as per my vets recommendation.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Intercepter and Advantage Multi, especialy if you don't have collies with white feet. (and other herding breeds as well as far as I know). Something about them having white feet(pads). The saying I have heard is "white feet don't treat" has to do with Ivermectin in Heartgard causing seizures.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I use Interceptor. go to Interceptor


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

Big vote for Interceptor. I get a prescription from my vet and order it online in the 12-pack from here: Interceptor Heartworm Medicine for Dogs & Cats at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks everyone

i'll have to check out prices but 80 dollars for a years supply seems decent. my dad's gf feeds her dogs garbage, so im sure she would buy the iverheart off of us. If winston is 105 will the 50-100 work for him?

out of curiosity what about interceptor do u feel is safer than iverheart
also do these eds protect for 45 days or are people here taking a risk


tem_sat said:


> Big vote for Interceptor. I get a prescription from my vet and order it online in the 12-pack from here: Interceptor Heartworm Medicine for Dogs & Cats at Drs. Foster & Smith


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i'd also like to apologize to jon...I let my temper get the best of me(noone forced me to apologize, i am doing this on my pwn accord)


Welcome back RC :biggrin: No hard feelings bro


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I use Interceptor. Might try Trifexis or Revolution next summer. We are in a very hw minimal area though, not sure I'd feel comfortable with Revolution in say the deep south.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky is horribly allergic to Iverhart or Heartgard so we use Interceptor only. The reason we do 45 days is that the preventative is suppose to actually be good for 60 days but the manufacturers tell you to give it every 30 so that when you miss a month (as many people do on occasion) the dog is still covered if you go to the next month (60 days total). By giving it every 45 days, the dog is still covered, has a 15 day grace period, and you are giving less toxins. You just have to be more careful not to miss a month.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Intercepter and Advantage Multi, especialy if you don't have collies with white feet. (and other herding breeds as well as far as I know). Something about them having white feet(pads). The saying I have heard is "white feet don't treat" has to do with Ivermectin in Heartgard causing seizures.


Yeah, many herding breeds have the MDR1 genetic mutation that makes them sensitive to ivermectin. Silken windhounds can also have this mutation. I don't think Zephyr's been tested for it, so I go with interceptor just to be safe. I think, even if you don't have an ivermectin-sensitive breed, interceptor seems to be one of the better options though. 

And welcome back RC!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I use Revolution. No clue if it is the safest option. But with as many mosquitos as we have in the summer, its almost a guarantee that your guys will get heartworm without something.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I have heard Interceptor is the least toxic, and best to use.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks, is the difference in toxicity between the interceptor and iverheart pretty big? i'd be throwing out of iverheart..but idc.
also if the meds ony go from 50-100 pounds and winston's 105-110 do i need to give him one pill plus a ''2-10'' pill or could i ust give him the 50-100 pill.


cprcheetah said:


> I have heard Interceptor is the least toxic, and best to use.


----------

